# is this bike any good seems really cheap



## coco279 (8 Feb 2018)

https://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyf...eaoHJTgIBtihRulBFsx9jBOgUivwBLQAaAuioEALw_wcB


----------



## Tangoup51 (8 Feb 2018)

Cheap MFX is the same as any cheap import frame. I would expect it to be functional, though long lasting may be another story. it's cheap because theres so little on the bike and what is on the bike is probably made out of the metal equivalent of cheese.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2018)

No


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2018)

The box it comes in probably rides better.


----------



## gom (9 Feb 2018)

There are organisations that send old bikes to Africa. Have you ever read/heard someone describing what they want? (I expect many have.) Old roadsters the best IIRC. When asked why not new bikes as they are so cheap, answer is : because they are c**p. 

This one could be the exception, but .....


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Feb 2018)

Buy cheap buy twice is generally sound ssvice IME.

If the price of this bike is your budget then your best bet would be to buy something used, that way you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Feb 2018)

I imagine for an about town hack it is OK. Go and take a look at one if you can. Cheap usually means poor quality in my mind.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Feb 2018)

It’s cheap for a reason and that is because it is cr@p. If you want a SS go look in a proper bike shop or in the classified ads here.


----------



## 3narf (9 Feb 2018)

You will get what you pay for, but it's so cheap it might actually be worth it! Don't expect it to accelerate, stop, handle or be comfy, but it should make adequate transport if you spend a bit of time & set it up OK. A BSO ceases to be a BSO when it leaves the shop and someone rides it; from then on it's an actual bicycle!

Seriously, though- how far have Muddy Fox sunk? In the late '80s they were Britain's coolest mountain bikes. Any brand that is sold exclusively in Sports f*ckin' Direct has fallen a long way.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Feb 2018)

3narf said:


> You will get what you pay for, but it's so cheap it might actually be worth it! Don't expect it to accelerate, stop, handle or be comfy, but it should make adequate transport if you spend a bit of time & set it up OK. A BSO ceases to be a BSO when it leaves the shop and someone rides it; from then on it's an actual bicycle!
> 
> Seriously, though- how far have Muddy Fox sunk? In the late '80s they were Britain's coolest mountain bikes. Any brand that is sold exclusively in Sports f*ckin' Direct has fallen a long way.


I would say it’s really not worth the bother especially if you hand it out to a LBS to do.
I belive Sports Direct have bought the Muddy Fox name just as they did with Dunlop


----------



## 3narf (9 Feb 2018)

Cycleops said:


> I would say it’s really not worth the bother especially if you hand it out to a LBS to do.



Yeah, sorry; it only makes sense if you DIY but I forget not everyone does...


----------



## simongt (9 Feb 2018)

If this bike is for 'getting around town or commuting through busy city centres', why does it need aero wheels - ? Should tell you enough about the cheap build quality.


----------



## User32269 (9 Feb 2018)

I've seen these bikes in the shop, yes, they are cheap and nasty. Bottom line, your buying a gas pipe frame kitted out with low end components. It will do to get you around, and as the components break, you can replace them with better ones. Then you will have a gas pipe frame that will have cost you a lot of cash.
Makes more sense to buy a cheep used bike with a decent steel frame and a do the same.
Sports.Direct sold bikes under the Dunlop logo, despite many warnings not to, my mate bought one. Was replaced 3 times after the frames cracked. I imagine these could well come from the same factory?


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Feb 2018)

I wouldn't want wheels with that few spokes on a bike that cheap! Bet they're a real pain to keep true. 

Go 2nd hand - there's nothing worse than trying to fix/repair cheap bikes when they break, take it from me, I've done a lot of it!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Feb 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> I wouldn't want wheels with that few spokes on a bike that cheap! Bet they're a real pain to keep true.
> 
> Go 2nd hand - there's nothing worse than trying to fix/repair cheap bikes when they break, take it from me, I've done a lot of it!



It's a low quality bike designed to cash in on the gimmick of riding fixies in town. The wheels look very flimsy and the tyres are skinny so they will not absorb the shocks, but instead transmit them into the wheels and frame. You can expect a harsh ride, and for the wheels to quickly go out of true and/or break spokes. The last thing you want on a commuting bike are flimsy wheels with a low spoke count like these! It's a show pony not a workhorse, and it won't hold up for long.
If you insist on buying a new bike from Sports Direct, buy the Energy 26 rigid frame MTB. At £95 it's way cheaper than the fixie and it at least has wheels and tyres that will stand up better to commuting use. If you really want to run a single speed for mechanical simplicity you can always remove all the gear changing mechanism, shorten the chain, and set it permanently on one of the middle sized sprockets. That will get you a SS that at least has robust wheels and tyres that will give a half decent ride quality. There's plenty of sound old MTB's and hybrids that have been single-speeded like this, and they can always be reverted back to multi-gears at a later date.


----------



## Biff600 (10 Feb 2018)

You won't need a lock for the one with pink wheels, unless Stevie Wonder has started robbing bikes !!


----------



## oldstrath (10 Feb 2018)

Bit sad seeing the Muddy Fox name associated with this tat.


----------



## Lonestar (27 May 2018)

The people selling this want to make a profit so they must be in some way.

Sports Direct...Think I'd go elsewhere.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 May 2018)

Trading on name only. It's the Mike Ashley way . Buy a brand with a recognised trusted name and strip all the quality out of it. Dunlop/Slazenger, Karrimor, Everlast, muddy fox, Newcastle United. Never touch the stuff, it's cheap crap nowadays.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Trading on name only. It's the Mike Ashley way . Buy a brand with a recognised trusted name and strip all the quality out of it. Dunlop/Slazenger, Karrimor, Everlast, muddy fox, Newcastle United. .



It's OK so long as you understand what is going on, and realise you are NOT going to get the same top quality associated with the brands of yesteryear. Some stuff from Sports Direct can actually be decent VFM, especially if bought on Clearance. 
i wouldn't buy the Muddy Fox Fixie, because it looks like flimsy junk, but if I just wanted a dirt cheap new bike I would happily buy the Energy 26" MTB, which I strongly suspect is priced so cheap so it appears at the top of any search for "cheap bikes" in order to draw customers in to the SD website. View it as a "loss leader", I doubt it makes them much profit but will generate clicks.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 May 2018)

A word of warning.

We had a MF fixie thing in last year to build up(had been bought online) and we just gave it back to the customer with the advice to return it to Sports Direct;among other issues the single freewheel was cross threaded.

Sometimes you get what you pay for


----------

